# Job Offer



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello,

I've been offered a job working in an IT Services company which is a very good role. The only down sides are that the salary increase is minimal really, however I am currently getting a car allowance of £5k for all the travelling I do in this current role so I guess it could be considered a good salary increase as without the car allowance it's +£7.5k per year.

The other negatives are that it means working an hour extra per day and I'll have 5 days less holiday than I have now per year. I wont however have to travel other than the normal commute to the office.

Im looking to leave my current support role not because i am unhappy but because I need to make sure I am moving forward and there are 2 major gaps in my knowledge as it stands as all our networking (support, hardware and maintenance) is outsourced and there is a 3rd party IT services company who technically manage our servers.

Positives to my current role also include nice benefits such as free healthcare, iPhone, iPad, nice HP Elitebook laptop and a fairly relaxed working pace. 

I do however believe that within the next year they will (or should) make some structural changes to the department which would include redundancy. Also, in the UK companies using IT services rather than having internal IT departments seem to be becoming very much the way forward. 


I've been promised a huge amount of training within the new role and good career development (in most cases I would value this more than anything else, but I've been told this before and it never amounted to anything)

What would you guys do?

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Never go for a job based on salary until you are really well established and have the experience. You wont get that experience until you get jobs that offer more training and development. So if I were you I would go for the new job.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Depends entirely on your current situation and what is important to you.

In my current situation wouldn't be willing to work an extra hour per day because I wouldn't want to lose time with my kids. But earlier in my life, I probably would have taken a job for more money AND more experience.


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I am going to go for it. The only thing thats holding me back is the extra hour - as I have 2 young children so that's pretty much the best part of my day (going home and seeing them). However, i will still see them they wont be asleep by that time. 

I have to view it that It's an excellent career opportunity and it will provide a better platform to really thrive in the future and progress my career. With that I hope will come a decent salary to go on nice holidays and get some nice things and so on.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Keep in mind that it's not forever. After you've gained some solid experience there, you can look for a position that requires fewer hours or is closer to home.


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for the advice.


----------

